# JAGERBOMBZ!!!



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

Lots of this 

LOOK FOR UPDATE ON 2nd PAGE !!!








+








+








= project JAGERBOMBZ








It is time to start my thread on air forum







Have the rear set up ready. Going to run BagYard's fronts, still waiting for the shipping conformation from them








_Modified by KoF at 9:58 PM 10-6-2008_

_Modified by KoF at 6:52 PM 10-7-2008_

_Modified by KoF at 7:58 PM 11-14-2008_


_Modified by KoF at 10:31 AM 11-15-2008_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice, this could be the first BagYard MKV I have seen. I love my setup. Should look great!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

should look good! 
what manifold is that?


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
cant wait to see the build and finished product








more the merrier!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Nice, this could be the first BagYard MKV I have seen. I love my setup. Should look great!

x2 on the first
Cant wait to see this, might be changing my fronts to get some bagyards!


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

get a second compressor imo, i only have 1 for my 5 gallon and i hate life some days.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_should look good! 
what manifold is that? 


looks alot like a chassistech


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_should look good! 
what manifold is that? 

Great time at Whiskers GtG at H2O, Santi!! The manifold I got from Mikhail (Rat4Life), here is a link for it on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW I sent already several emails to BagYard, they keep saying that still waiting for airbags from US


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

*Yo Broski! 2 heinekens right here*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

are those pictures for real?
burnt much?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

the guy in the middle right looks like hes doing Magnum.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*

^hahahaha. but can he turn to the left?


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

jagerbombs... ****in shower in that ****, jagerbombs, jagerboms, ****in jagerbombs


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_the guy in the middle right looks like hes doing Magnum. 

no man, thats only "blue steel"








back to subject. I will mail you my gauges after the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (tuddy)*

LOL 








B.O.T. 
what struts are you going to run ... wait how are you going to run those? 

p.s. Just reread your post i guess i dont know what a bagyard set up is










_Modified by corrado2nr at 9:38 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## ruttness (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2nr* »_
p.s. Just reread your post i guess i dont know what a bagyard set up is










bagyard is bag company that customizes bilstien struts with their bags 

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
what manifold is that? 

looks like the 300psi from airbagit.com


_Modified by ruttness at 5:09 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (ruttness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruttness* »_
looks like the 300psi from airbagit.com


its a chassistech manifold, i wonder how well they actually hold up. tey are really cheap compared to other valve options


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
its a chassistech manifold, i wonder how well they actually hold up. tey are really cheap compared to other valve options

i ran that manifold in my car for 2 years, before that my friend was using it for at least a year, and it started giving me problems, so i took it apart and oiled every little part inside of it with some air tool oil() so for now instead of buying a new manifold we will check if this one is still good, and if not i will order some of this from here http://www.clippard.com/store/...-D012
only need 4 of them for FBSS and you dont really need aluminum base 4 it, could use just PTC fittings right into the valve.
i was actually thinking of getting 1/4" valves like that for my car.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 7:56 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## ruttness (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_
its a chassistech manifold, i wonder how well they actually hold up. tey are really cheap compared to other valve options

chassistech and airbagit are same company


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (ruttness)*

small update, got the switch today


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_*Yo Broski! 2 heinekens right here*


Erikson, I still have like 8-pack of RedBull left








As for the reley, Misha got one.
P.S. Let me know how much I owe you for gauges shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

hahaha santi that pic made me laugh


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_looks alot like a chassistech

thats what i was thinking also.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Great time at Whiskers GtG at H2O, Santi!! The manifold I got from Mikhail (Rat4Life), here is a link for it on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW I sent already several emails to BagYard, they keep saying that still waiting for airbags from US









i hope u dont have problems with it, i've wanted to see someone running it, but it seems too cheap for the price, just be careful with it!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *.Mark.* »_hahaha santi that pic made me laugh

I didnt post any pic


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*

So looks like people from group buy will get their fronts before you, whats going on here?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

yeah wtf is up with that.... get ur money back and join the group buy.. haha.. they should be awesome and honor the price of the group buy for u!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

OK so whats up with the fronts dude!?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Great time at Whiskers GtG at H2O, Santi!! The manifold I got from Mikhail (Rat4Life), here is a link for it on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW I sent already several emails to BagYard, they keep saying that still waiting for airbags from US









dont worry they are not screwing you, customs is out of control and the bags need to be imported, then after that your struts need to be exported through customs..

I went through this with mine and well, its the price you pay for imported stuff


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
dont worry they are not screwing you, customs is out of control and the bags need to be imported, then after that your struts need to be exported through customs..

I went through this with mine and well, its the price you pay for imported stuff









Tell me about it. I waited too


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
Tell me about it. I waited too

i dont know what you guys talking about, i got my stuff in like a week


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_So looks like people from group buy will get their fronts before you, whats going on here?


They keep telling me that still waiting for bags which I hardly beleave, I'll talk to them on Monday about any kind of discound


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
They keep telling me that still waiting for bags which I hardly beleave, I'll talk to them on Monday about any kind of discound









considering they import the bags from USA... i believe it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i dont know what you guys talking about, i got my stuff in like a week









he must have had them in stock, lucky !


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

this is gonna be some good **** ... i can't wait to seee this done


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









Where can I get one of these???


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

when is this gonna be done?


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*

no friggin kidding. one whole page and no reference MY NEW HAIRCUT!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JMOh-cul6M


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_when is this gonna be done?


It's comming slowly, still waiting for bagyards to arrive, damn Austria is so far away







Here is just small update
Didn't like the color of an airtank, so now it is colormatching my grille








Swaped my rear's V-Maxx shocks for FK's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Testfitted the fittings


















_Modified by KoF at 9:16 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

did you get my gauges?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_did you get my gauges?

Did you send them though China or something?? cause I'm still waiting


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

So, finally my Bagyard front struts showed up this evening!!!!
I'm exremely happy after more than 2 month of waiting








Here are few pics I snaped of them


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*

nice man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scott_eh4 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re:*

those are sick!! well worth the wait. do you shower in that sh!t?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*

looks like we need to order two more fittings, 
ok if you want to email kevin your self or call him.
we need 2 female 1/4" to 3/8 PTC 
s whats the deal when are we installing these bad boyz ?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_looks like we need to order two more fittings, 
ok if you want to email kevin your self or call him.
we need 2 female 1/4" to 3/8 PTC 
s whats the deal when are we installing these bad boyz ?

I think it would be better to order fittings the way we did before, Misha.
As for the install it all up to you, I'm ready to rock-n-roll!!!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Guess what... yep, another update, finally air gauges came in today, woohoo!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*

IS it done yet?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

anyone removed those fitting from easystreet gauges?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

it should be 1/8th pipe thread like most gauges are


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Ryan i think they are 1/4" pipe. 
And Erik yes u can remove them and put PTC for 1/8"


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_IS it done yet?









Still waiting for Misha (Rat4Life) to respond








Santi, how do I remove those fittings? Any heat needs to be applied or I just screw them out??


_Modified by KoF at 8:23 AM 11-17-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Still waiting for Misha (Rat4Life) to respond








Santi, how do I remove those fittings? Any heat needs to be applied or I just screw them out??

should be able to just screw them out


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
should be able to just screw them out 

just use one wrench to hold the treaded part, and another one on the fitting .
otherwise you could damage it if you not gonna hold the treaded part.
ok so i am ordering 4 female 1/8" to 1/8ptc for the gauges , and two female 1/4 to 3/8" for leader hoses .
o, just remember i gotta see i might have the ones for leader hoses.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 5:16 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Misha the leader lines look to me like 3/8s, not 1/4".


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Misha the leader lines look to me like 3/8s, not 1/4". 


i have those identical leader lines, i think they are 1/4 female nptf 
in pictures it always looks off 
see in this pic valves have 3/8 tread, and it looks alot bigger
also if you see the fitting in the bag- it is 1/2-reducer to 1/4 and that fitting 
is 1/4npt to 1/4 ptc 












_Modified by Rat4Life at 5:28 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

they're 1/4" NPT Female http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

alright... u guys are proly right... Jsut that in this pic http://i89.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg
the part of the leader line that goes on the bag looks 1/4"NPT but the other end looks 3/8"NPT..


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

trust me on this bagyards are 1/4" NPT female.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Ok, so here is last update before the install








Got the fittings for bagyards and gauges (big thanks to Kevin from AAC for fast communication) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and last testfit








Installed pics to follow soon










_Modified by KoF at 12:29 PM 11-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_ (big thanks to Kevin from AAC for fast communication) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Glad I could help.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_Installed pics to follow soon









ok so i will be waiting for you tomorrow morning for the install.
get some sleep it's gonna be a long day tomorrow.
with the notch and all we not gonna be done until late evening.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

nice, i cant wait to see this done! take lots of pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

In for pics.. What would you say your total cost is..


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

are you done yet?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_are you done yet?

yes we are done he came back home to Ocean city at 6:30 am.
will be coming back to finish up on stuff next weekend.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

something not finished?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_something not finished?

Car is on bags, we have some problems with management, although this will be fixed sometime next week. Huge thanks to Michael (Rat4Life)for dedicating his time (from 11am till 2 am







) and all that he did to get this car running. Also big thank to Greg for helping us out with all needed tools and garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








For now here pics from install and couple shots of the car. 
Rears
























Me getting excited
























Fronts
















































































































_Modified by KoF at 6:48 PM 11-23-2008_


_Modified by KoF at 8:44 PM 11-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: JAGERBOMBZ!!! (KoF)*

mike does good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
looks good! can't wait to see some more exterior shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Here is the ish








As for the how low it sits upfront: the spec on my wheels are 18x8 et35 with 215/35 Kumho ESTA (which is not the best tire for streatch). Car sits on the fenders with 25 psi left in the front bags, 
so IT IS NOT THE LOWEST YOU can go with BagYards



















































_Modified by KoF at 7:23 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
are you satisfied with your bagyards?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
are you satisfied with your bagyards?

I am REALLY satisfied with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

thats awesome. eddy, andreas and raf make a really nice bag setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
if you ever need any sort of customer support or anything bagyard related don't hesitate to contact me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks fuukn good! getting new wheels?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That looks pretty good??? 
I'm assuming ur finishing the floor and what not next time.... 
How high does it go? And how much clearance do u have b/w the bag and the inside of ur tire? 
And whats with this Hardcore Gangsta Russian Mobster Scraggly looking guy?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_In for pics.. What would you say your total cost is..

The total cost for the all components was around $1900 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
The total cost for the all components was around $1900 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's a solid price for a seemingly rock solid setup. I am going to have to give this some more thought. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*

alex (kof) i need you to post few pics of the top mount without bearing, and also the pic of the space between lower plate of the bag and tire with the wheel installed, i remember taking few pics like that with your camera.


----------



## G-K-R (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Car is on bags, we have some problems with management, although this will be fixed sometime next week. Huge thanks to Michael (Rat4Life)for dedicating his time (from 11am till 2 am







) and all that he did to get this car running. Also big thank to Greg for helping us out with all needed tools and garage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








For now here pics from install and couple shots of the car. 



No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That thing is low.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice you just got me really excited for my bag yards.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_alex (kof) i need you to post few pics of the top mount without bearing, and also the pic of the space between lower plate of the bag and tire with the wheel installed, i remember taking few pics like that with your camera.


Here is the front
















Here are rears
















I don't have a pic of strut with front mount, but here is the STOCK BEARING that SHOULD NOT BE MOUNTED since you have custom bagyard bearing!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

so the subframe touches the floor?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_so the subframe touches the floor? 
 
I'm pretty sure it would, I'll get some different wheels tommorrow to see how low it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*








proper


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_ 
I'm pretty sure it would, I'll get some different wheels tommorrow to see how low it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what size wheels do u have now?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
what size wheels do u have now? 

18x8 et 35, 215x35 Kumho's


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*

bagyard should've made them shorter... cus if w/ 18s ur not on the ground, idk whats happening... 
is there anything holding u up? or is the bag totally compressed?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_bagyard should've made them shorter... cus if w/ 18s ur not on the ground, idk whats happening... 
is there anything holding u up? or is the bag totally compressed? 

pretty sure his offsets are to low, and the fender is sitting on tire.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I really think its the wheels hitting the fender. The bagyards will lay frame.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*









that makes me feel better I had thoughts of 20's not clearing the bottom of the bags on my CC 


_Modified by passat_98 at 3:31 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
pretty sure his offsets are to low, and the fender is sitting on tire.

the white one i did on the alphards has the same offsets and tire size and it sits on the floor.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
the white one i did on the alphards has the same offsets and tire size and it sits on the floor. 

Santi what size tires was the white gti running, Kof is running 215/35s, i know most people try to run a 205 profile tire on a 8 inch wide wheel. This might be the hang up.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_
Santi what size tires was the white gti running, Kof is running 215/35s, i know most people try to run a 205 profile tire on a 8 inch wide wheel. This might be the hang up. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
the white one i did on the alphards has the *same offsets and tire size* and it sits on the floor. 








18x8.5 et35 215/35/18 I dont remember what brand, i think Falken. I had Falkens on mine.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_








18x8.5 et35 215/35/18 I dont remember what brand, i think Falken. I had Falkens on mine. 


Humm well i dont know then, that half an inch wider with the same offsets, and falkens do stretch well


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks real good. 
You probably did, but that red seal on the fittings, don't trust it. I'd re-wrap them if you already haven't.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (woody89)*

jake also had rolled and slightly pulled fronts didnt he? i think KoF is still on stock fenders, am i correct?


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_Looks real good. 
You probably did, but that red seal on the fittings, don't trust it. I'd re-wrap them if you already haven't. 

What that big thing on the top, what would you re wrap it with looks pretty big to me.


----------



## rabbit love (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_jake also had rolled and slightly pulled fronts didnt he? i think KoF is still on stock fenders, am i correct?

Nah. front fenders aren't pulled. the fender liners and the foam blocks have been removed.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (rabbit love)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit love* »_
Nah. front fenders aren't pulled. the fender liners and the foam blocks have been removed. 

maybe thats what Alex(kof) should try doing before changing wheels.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_bagyard should've made them shorter... cus if w/ 18s ur not on the ground, idk whats happening... 
is there anything holding u up? or is the bag totally compressed? 

I sit on fenders with about 25 psi stil in the bags, so bag has more travel space

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







18x8.5 et35 215/35/18 I dont remember what brand, i think Falken. I had Falkens on mine. 

I have Kumho's 215/35 and they don't streatch. I had Falkens before and they had a lot more stretch on the same wheel. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
maybe thats what Alex(kof) should try doing before changing wheels.


I'll try to remove fenderskins. Will see what heppens








Here are few pics on 16's, pretty much the same story with baloon tires




































_Modified by KoF at 4:59 PM 11-27-2008_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
the white one i did on the alphards has the same offsets and tire size and it sits on the floor. 

Santi, did you cut of the swaybar on that gti? If no, than were the swaybar link aftermarket or stock. I'm stil with stock ones, so the sway bar might be the problem


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Santi, did you cut of the swaybar on that gti? If no, than were the swaybar link aftermarket or stock. I'm stil with stock ones, so the sway bar might be the problem

o yea i forgot to mention that we decided to keep the sway bar in there.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

i thought bag yards would go considerably lower considering the hype around them.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Santi, did you cut of the swaybar on that gti? If no, than were the swaybar link aftermarket or stock. I'm stil with stock ones, so the sway bar might be the problem

if the sway is disconected already then its not holding you up because it doesnt interfior with thr travel. Plus i know BDA left it in on the R they did, me and vin left it in the red mk5 we did, the only reason i cut mine out is because the mason tech doesnt have the tabs to reconnect it so it was making noise disconnected. 
the tires arent stopping you because they are clearly under the fenders. plus im running an 8 et 44 with a 215 on it and i still have clearance when fully dropped and my frame nips the floor. im not going to say lays frame because it doesnt thump the ground like a few other i have seen but it nips it. 
i think your problem is that the bagyard strut is way to big. if they could section out what looks like 2 inches of bag clearance that you have you would lay frame no problem. Mk5 really arent to hard to lay frame because there is not nearly as much inference like that of the mk4. 


_Modified by PAULITO at 9:02 AM 11-28-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I've been curious. When bagyard shortens the bilsteins do they do anything to the internal bumpstop? They're inverse monotubes so the bumpstop is located down inside the bottom of the strut. Do they remove it or shorten it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
o yea i forgot to mention that we decided to keep the sway bar in there.

THATS YOUR PROBLEM RIGHT THUR!! 
Take that **** out.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
if the sway is disconected already then its not holding you up because it doesnt interfior with thr travel. Plus i know BDA left it in on the R they did, me and vin left it in the red mk5 we did]

>:Rs have a totally different suspension, and already have a "frame notch" from factory so their axles travel further up. Same thing w/ mk4s. 
The sway on regular mk5s does prevent travel, it runs between the axle and control arm, even if disconnected there is no way it doesnt.... You should cut it on that Red mk5 also...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The Bagyard kits are designed to be run with a swaybar due to Austrian Government DOT laws. It is illegal in Austria to run your car without a swaybar in tact. The Government checks your car and will revoke your plates/license if you don't pass inspection. 
Oh, and KoF you have PM.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (KoF)*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_I've been curious. When bagyard shortens the bilsteins do they do anything to the internal bumpstop? They're inverse monotubes so the bumpstop is located down inside the bottom of the strut. Do they remove it or shorten it?

Forgot to answer this!
For the mkiv and mkv kits they remove the bumpstops. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
>:Rs have a totally different suspension, and already have a "frame notch" from factory so their axles travel further up. Same thing w/ mk4s. 
The sway on regular mk5s does prevent travel, it runs between the axle and control arm, even if disconnected there is no way it doesnt.... You should cut it on that Red mk5 also... 


the supsension isnt totatlly different and the frame isnt "notch" on r the rail is a different shape.
ALSO, i had the sway on the mk5 when i first got it and i to thought cutting it out would lower the car more but it didnt, it just got rid of the vibrating. its a hollow tube that twist with very little restriction, just disconneting it would be fine but i perfer cutting it so its not a hack job.
btw santi i love these debates, they are to much fun


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
the supsension isnt totatlly different and the frame isnt "notch" on r the rail is a different shape.
ALSO, i had the sway on the mk5 when i first got it and i to thought cutting it out would lower the car more but it didnt, it just got rid of the vibrating. its a hollow tube that twist with very little restriction, just disconneting it would be fine but i perfer cutting it so its not a hack job.
btw santi i love these debates, they are to much fun









hahaha. yeah i know... well i meant "notched" as in it sits higher and doesnt need an actual notch. 
When i did the mk5s and the passat i jacked up the each side, and the comtrol arm hit it way too soon when traveling up, cut it and it helped. 
Depending on wheels, and other things a sway bar may not make much difference, but for a car that still has 1-1.5" before it touches the gorund it'll make a big enough difference. 
I hope some of that amde sense, cus i'm rushing to go eat breakfast my wife just made me







NOM NOM NOM


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha yeah i guess that could help. im trying to get like an 1/8 of an inch and im maxxed out of all ideas haha.
regardless to the po i would try contactin bagyard and see if you can get them shorter im sure thats your problem.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_haha yeah i guess that could help. im trying to get like an 1/8 of an inch and im maxxed out of all ideas haha.
regardless to the po i would try contactin bagyard and see if you can get them shorter im sure thats your problem. 

sent u a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I called over to Bagyard tonight after reading this and they will make them shorter. 
Also, for the MKV owners who partook in the group buy, they will make the struts 1" shorter and relocate the swaybar mount.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

o man i got bagyards in the group buy does that mean i gotta send them back after waiting this long just so i can lay frame.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

No, please read the above statement. 
They are making the MKV group buy struts 1" shorter in light of these two situations (tuddy & KoF)
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey yeah i read that i just must of misread or misunderstood what u said but thanks for clarifying that i feel much better now lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for coming off kind of harsh. You should definitely be able to put your car on the ground now that they'll be even shorter. If you have any other questions, just shoot me a PM or email.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

Well now that this has become public i guess ill post up some pictures.
Believe me eddie and andreas have been so helpful in getting me on the ground and ive been nothing shy of thankful to them for doing so. 
here is my control arm jacked up entirely on bagyards








here is the car fully inflated


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_

















interesting how your notch is a lot further forward then the one i did. 



_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:28 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_No, please read the above statement. 
They are making the MKV group buy struts 1" shorter in light of these two situations (tuddy & KoF)
Thanks,
Andrew

This statement makes me feel bad


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
This statement makes me feel bad









Don't worry, I'll get you taken care of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Just talked to Andreas and he confirmed. bag yard will be making the group buy shocks and extra inch shorter. super excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I said that above








You think I'm making this stuff up!?


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I said that above








You think I'm making this stuff up!?









HAHA nooooooooooooooo


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Don't worry, I'll get you taken care of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Looks like "Low" problem is going to be solved within next month







Big thanks to Andrew @ Open Road and Bagyard team, U guys rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Looks like "Low" problem is going to be solved within next month <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> Big thanks to Andrew @ Open Road and Bagyard team, U guys rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Word around town is they're going to cut your shaft down and inch also.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_
Looks like "Low" problem is going to be solved within next month. Big thanks to Andrew @ Open Road and Bagyard team, U guys rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









It was great working with you bro. If you need anything in the future be sure to let me know!


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So here is an update, received a package from BY few weeks ago







Snaped couple pics today, sorry for dirty car - weather in OC sucks.
Really happy with result, big thanks to BY and Andrew (Open Road) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























































_Modified by KoF at 7:23 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

your right about the sway link. even when there disconnected at the ends when you dump the car the sway "ends" are touching the control arms limiting the travel. im debating about cutting mine out to see if it makes a big difference or not.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_your right about the sway link. even when there disconnected at the ends when you dump the car the sway "ends" are touching the control arms limiting the travel. im debating about cutting mine out to see if it makes a big difference or not.

The sway is out, it rubbed on axle on the passenger side before, depending on the surface it either sits on the subframe or is less than 0.25" from the ground


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (KoF)*

you cut the whole sway bar out?


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (96Mk36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *96Mk36* »_you cut the whole sway bar out?

Yes, sir. The BY's I got don't have sway bar link connections, so there's no point to leave sway bar in


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (KoF)*

Looks great with the new struts!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re:*

did you notice if it got any lower when you chopped it out?


----------

